# G'day Fellas



## kilopoy (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm Katie from North America, hoping to get a Hierodula mantis this spring... And I'm new to this site.  

other interests of mine are space, video games and music.


----------



## patrickfraser (Mar 18, 2011)

Welcome. Lots of info to peruse on this forum. Good luck with your acquisition of a Hierodula for spring.


----------



## ismart (Mar 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## kilopoy (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for the welcoming, guys. It's appreciated.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 18, 2011)

Welcome Katie from North America! I thought that you were from oz from your greeting. Is strine one of your interests, too?


----------



## kilopoy (Mar 18, 2011)

PhilinYuma said:


> Welcome Katie from North America! I thought that you were from oz from your greeting. Is strine one of your interests, too?


Nah, I just grew up in a part of Canada where slang like that's quite common. Still live there, actually. Or here... Whichever grammar you prefer, rofl.

The Newfoundland/northern Nova Scotia area.  It's nice here, but there are no mantids D:


----------



## Jolienar (Mar 18, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 18, 2011)

Weocommet or however u spellit! haha, welcome anyways!


----------



## blackburnexotics (Mar 18, 2011)

Katie –

Welcome! There are plenty of us here to help you if you need it. Just ask.


----------



## ismart (Mar 18, 2011)

I almost forgot! I may have some _Hierodula multispina_ Hatching soon!  More than likely, they will be free!


----------



## geckoboy3 (Mar 18, 2011)

Greetings from so-cal.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey again Katie, and welcome to the Politics of Social Groups. I have been on this forum fo a few years ( most members do not last for more than one) and Ismart is one of my Old Hand Heroes. Send him a P.M. inquiring about his H. multispina and offering to pay postage and the cost of a heat pack, at least. You will make a very knowledgable friend on the forum and get a rare bargain as well. Now, do it!


----------



## Rick (Mar 19, 2011)

Welcome


----------

